# Aquascape build as we speak



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Our own WRabbit (Jim) has been hiding his new aquarium from us over on DFWFishBox.

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=17804&page=7

--Nikolay


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought everyone knew! It is a stunning set-up.


----------



## GitMoe (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, I just read through that thread. Quite an intense build. Im blown away by the attention to detail...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks nice, but not my thing....


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks for sharing! it is pretty awesome set-up and the generosity of sharing so many "tricks of the trade"... really cool! Will I meet the talented Wrabbit tomorrow at the APC meeting? I sure hope so


----------

